# ¿ Esquema de modulador psk de dieciseis fases?



## jejavi (May 15, 2009)

q tal, necesito un esquema de un modulador 16-psk (modulador psk de diesciseis fases, 
agradezco pronta respuesta, gracias


----------



## luisgrillo (May 15, 2009)

oye y ya tienes el circuito o el receptor completo? este tipo de modulacion es mu dificil para la demodulacion.


----------



## jejavi (May 15, 2009)

no, solo necesito el diagrama de bloques de este tipo de modulacion 16-psk


----------

